# apprendre a installer gentoo

## srai

salut tous les administrateurs du gentoo et ses utilisateurs

svp indiquez moi une metode facile pour installer cette ditribution que j aime beaucoup sur tout en mode graphical ..ou bien  un site  qui fait des cours de ce genre ..

j ai testè cette jolie distribution avec un live cd et ces derivès comme sabayon et pentoo ..et j ai l envie d apprendre a  l installer ...

merci infiniment

j aime gentoo 

[/code]

----------

## NeddySeagoon

srai,

Welcome to Gentoo.

Please post in English in the main forum.  We have a French subforum if you prefer to use that. 

There is no graphical installer for Gentoo. However, if you use System Rescue CD as your boot media, you can install using a terminal window.

That lets you run a web browser to read the handbook and post on the forum as you install.

In fact, none of the code from the boot media goes into the install, its just a toolkit to perform the install, so you can use any Linux to install Gentoo.

----------

## xaviermiller

Moved from Installing Gentoo to French.

----------

## Pyro MX

Bonjour srai,

À ma connaissance, il n'y a pas d'installeur entièrement graphique pour effectuer l'installation. Cela dit, l'installation peut se faire avec un environnement graphique. Je m'explique.

Le processus d'installation se résume, plus ou moins, aux étapes suivantes:

* Partionner le disque pour accueillir Gentoo (peut être fait en terminal avec fdisk/parted ou un outil graphique comme GParted)

* Obtenir une image de base (appelée "stage3" dans le manuel). Le "stage3" contient essentiellement les fichiers de départ avec des utilitaires pour effectuer le reste de l'installation

* Configurer le réseau

* Configurer le noyau Linux (entièrement manuellement ou à l'aide d'outils tels que genkernel)

* Installer les paquetages de base pour avoir un environnement fonctionnel

* Configurer le chargeur d'amorçage (typiquement GRUB2)

* Redémarrer dans le nouvel environnement de base

* S'amuser!

La plupart de ces étapes sont effectivement faites à partir du terminal, mais rien ne t'empêche de t'aider avec des outils graphiques tout le long de la procédure. Le LiveCD en comprends déjà quelques un de mon souvenir.

Ce processus peut sembler assez imposant au départ, car c'est tout un apprentissage sur comment assembler son système soi-même. Le partitionnement fait parfois peur car on ne veut pas détruire ses données (naturellement) et la configuration du noyau demande de connaitre un minimum sur le matériel sur lequel on installe Gentoo.

Comme chaque cas est assez particulier, je ne peux pas offrir un guide étape par étape, mais voici quelques trucs qui, j'espère, pourront t'aider dans ton cheminement:

* Avant toute chose, effectue une copie de sauvegarde de tes données. Comme avec chaque installation ou n'importe quoi qui touche le partitionnement, ça peut parfois mal tourner. Commence l'esprit tranquille - sauvegarde tes données ailleurs (un CD, DVD, disque externe, n'importe quoi bref), assure-toi que ta sauvegarde est bonne. Ainsi, si ça tourne mal, tu pourras récupérer tes choses sans crainte.

* Regarde le matériel que tu as sur ta machine et regarde si d'autres personnes n'ont pas eu d’embuches à installer Gentoo ou Linux en général avec ce matériel. Exemple:

** Modèle du processeur

** Modèle du processeur graphique

** Modèle de carte mère

** Modèle du laptop ou ordinateur, s'il y a lieu

** Modèle de l'interface réseau

** Environnement d'amorçage (BIOS ou UEFI? SecureBoot?)

* Lit le manuel d'installation en entier au moins une fois ( https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:Main_Page ) - ça donne une bonne idée de ce que tu auras à faire et ça éviteras les surprises.

Une fois que tu as un environnement de base d'installé, le manuel ou les autres sections du wiki peuvent t'aider à installer un environnement graphique.

La première fois que j'ai personnellement installé Gentoo, je peux te dire que je n'ai pas réussi du tout premier coup - mes démarrages finissaient souvent sur un écran noir, nécessitant que je reprenne le LiveCD pour ajuster mon installation. Cependant, avec un peu de persistance, j'y suis parvenu et ça m'a permis d'en apprendre un tas non seulement sur Linux en général, mais aussi sur mon propre matériel.

Personnellement, je crois que l'effort en vaut la peine, ne serait-ce que comme exercice d'apprentissage. Néanmoins, si tu n'as qu'un seul ordinateur, prévois-toi quand même une bonne plage de temps pour faire face aux imprévus (une longue fin de semaine est un moment plus propice pour se lancer dans l'aventure qu'en plein milieu de semaine). Il se peut que ta machine ne soit pas utilisable pendant le temps que tu prends à installer le tout et avoir un environnement pleinement fonctionnel. Si tu as un ordinateur auxiliaire qui ne sert pas trop, peut-être te pratiquer sur celui-ci pour te faire la main avant d'effectuer l'installation sur ta machine principale.

Sur ce, j'espère que ça aide un peu à te guider, et beaucoup de succès avec Gentoo!

----------

## Dominique_71

Tout est dans le manuel. Il suffit donc de le suivre et dès que tu n'es pas sur, d'abord de chercher un peu sur ce forum et avec bing ou google search, et si tu ne trouves pas de réponse à ta question, de la poser sur ce forum. Il y a parfois des bugs et une recherche sur le bugzilla de gentoo peut parfois aider, surtout si tu es en ~arch.

Une chose très importante est les CFLAGS dans /etc/portage/make.conf. Si tu ne sais pas ou n'est pas sur, le mieux est d'utiliser les flags recommandés dans le manuel, quelque chose du genre "-march=native -O2 -pipe", et rien d'autre. Le principal gain en vitesse est donné par -march=native, les autres flags sont secondaires à cet égard mais ils peuvent tout casser s'ils sont mal utilisés. 

Comme make.conf définit les flags utilisés pour compiler l'ensemble du système, le mieux est d'utiliser les mêmes que ceux utilisés par les développeurs de gentoo, ce sont ceux qui sont en exemple dans le manuel. Tout autre combinaison est à éviter, à moins que tu connaisses bien gcc et les implications réelles et profondes que peuvent avoir ces autres combinaisons sur un système linux. En fait, pour vraiment savoir les implications profondes de tel ou tel flag, il faudrait faire ce qui s'appelle du profiling (compiler un soft avec des flags sûrs, puis le recompiler avec d'autres flags et comparer en profondeur le fonctionnement des deux versions, ceci pour chaque combinaison de flags). Je ne connais personne qui a le temps de faire cela pour plus qu'un ou deux logiciels. De plus, ce n'est pas parce que quelqu'un l'a fait sur sa machine, que la même combinaison de flags sera forcement sûre sur une autre machine.

EDIT: En résumé, les autres combinaisons de CFLAGS globaux sont appelées les kill_my_gentoo CFLAGS sur la partie anglaise du forum.

----------

## El_Goretto

Mmmm, attention au déterrage  :Smile: 

AMHA ce thread n'a jamais été légitime (au choix, pour le post d'origine: troll, spam, ou test de génération de contenu automatisé avec les nouvelles technos (j'ai de chouettes exemplaires de spam par mails assez étonnants)).

----------

